# Blasted 6309



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all,

well the case is back so I chucked this together last night. 6309-729A heavily blasted case, crown, bezel and back(except tsunami).

at the mo i've thrown in a standard movement and dial but hopefully i will put a rather nice military dial I have in once I've the hands I am after.

One thing though, where does the bezel retaining gasket go and where can I get one? any ideas chaps.




























cheers

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow that looks great Andy! I see youve taken a leaf outa my book and decided to head closer the the garden for the pics









I cant wait to see the finished article!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> Wow that looks great Andy! I see youve taken a leaf outa my book and decided to head closer the the garden for the pics


Glad you appreciated it Jon, I've been admiring your horticultural backdrops for some time, but not having a garden was stopping me emulating your fine example.

Luckily I was able to purchase the following item and as luck would have it we had the village mayor dedicate it at the weekend.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice work Andy, goes well with the red & blue bezel


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

foztex said:


> but hopefully i will put a rather nice military dial I have in once I've the hands I am after.


Then it would look a bit like this one, depending on your dial choice 










The gasket fits with in a groove inside the bezel, from memory









Mike


----------

